# pacemaker-1.1.x on amd64

## HolyBoy

Hello everybody.

I'm tryed to install  

```
sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4  USE="(-heartbeat) -smtp -snmp -static-libs"
```

 and get this error: 

```
OCF_ROOT=/usr/lib64/ocf sh ../../extra/resources/ClusterMon meta-data | /usr/bin/xsltproc --nonet --novalid --stringparam command.prefix ocf_pacemaker_ --stringparam variable.prefix OCF_RESKEY_ --param man.vol 7 ../../xml/ocf-meta2man.xsl - > ClusterMon.xml

OCF_ROOT=/usr/lib64/ocf sh ../../extra/resources/controld meta-data | /usr/bin/xsltproc --nonet --novalid --stringparam command.prefix ocf_pacemaker_ --stringparam variable.prefix OCF_RESKEY_ --param man.vol 7 ../../xml/ocf-meta2man.xsl - > controld.xml

../../extra/resources/ClusterMon: line 39: /usr/lib64/ocf/resource.d/heartbeat/.ocf-shellfuncs: No such file or directory

../../extra/resources/controld: line 31: /usr/lib64/ocf/resource.d/heartbeat/.ocf-shellfuncs: No such file or directory

-:1: parser error : Document is empty

^

-:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found

^

unable to parse -

-:1: parser error : Document is empty

^

-:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found

^

unable to parse -

gmake[2]: *** [ClusterMon.xml] Error 6

gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gmake[2]: *** [controld.xml] Error 6

rm controld.xml ClusterMon.xml

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4/work/Pacemaker-1-1-Pacemaker-1.1.4/extra/resources'

gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4/work/Pacemaker-1-1-Pacemaker-1.1.4/extra'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4 failed (compile phase):

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5451:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1102:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line 1140:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/pacemaker-1.1.4-r4/work/Pacemaker-1-1-Pacemaker-1.1.4'
```

This problem only on amd64 box: 

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha26 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X3_445_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 Apr 2011 06:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

Repositories: gentoo science local

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/science /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://mainserv.ph.local/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 caps cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pacemaker pam pcre pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Test install in x86 box was succeed. What can I do with unavailable directorys?

----------

